# Greetings



## B_Realistic (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi,


Being here for a while but didn't introduce myself.
I'm from Belgium and my hobby is plastic modeling.
Specially in 1/48th scale.
Normally I only build Russian models but sometimes others which are interesting for me.



Michel


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2010)

G'day Michel, welcome to the forum!


----------



## magnu (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2010)

Greetings from Poland .Welcome on board.


----------



## imalko (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello Michel. Greetings from Serbia.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 24, 2010)

Welcome aboard Michel, we have a Group Model Build coming up that might interest you.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Apr 24, 2010)

Welcome, always nice to have a fellow 1/48er aboard! I'm strictly U.S. Aircraft these days.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 25, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 25, 2010)

G'day Michel, welcome aboard, hope to see some of your work soon.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello and welcome from England. Look forward to seeing your work.


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 26, 2010)

welcome. i believe you will find a wealth of info here for modelling or research. enjoy


----------



## Loiner (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello Michel, welcome and nice to see a fellow 1:48th modeller. I've modelled a selection of types but not done a Russian (Soviet) one yet. Do you specialise in any era?


----------



## magnu (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## diddyriddick (Apr 28, 2010)

Welcome aboard, M! Happy posting!


----------



## seesul (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello Michel,
welcome aboard and greeting from the Czech Republic8)


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 28, 2010)

Welcome from the right coast of the USA!

TO


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## B_Realistic (May 1, 2010)

Hi,


I've got Czech friends.
There from Prague, Nymburk and Petsky.


Michel


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2010)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------

